
Why President Obama Won't, and Shouldn't, Pardon Snowden - etendue
https://www.lawfareblog.com/why-president-obama-wont-and-shouldnt-pardon-snowden
======
s_q_b
Obama will never pardon Snowden.

The popular perception of him is liberal, but he is in reality one of the most
hawkish men in Washington. He sends Hellfire missiles like the rest of us send
email.

Obama will never go against the security state. He is the progeniture of the
security state.

His belief is that if we wish to avoid large-scale wars, then some people must
silently disappear, or be quietly erased from the sky.

Is he wrong? I don't know. It may be lesser of many evils. President Obama is
strategically brilliant. Is he going to condone someone who endangered his
entire philosophy of national defense?

No way.

------
joeblow9999
TLDR; His revelations of unconstitutional government surveillance activity
were valid and beneficial to all, but also "the damage to U.S. intelligence
operations [were] enormous". So he shouldn't be pardoned.

Frankly, a disgusting argument.

------
mark_l_watson
Carefully read the author's bio and decide for yourself what biases he may
have.

The author says that a pardon decision hinges on what is good for society. So,
the question is: does the benefit of the disclosures outweigh the costs?

I considered the pros and cons and decided to sign the pardon Snowden
petition, for what little that is worth.

------
SNvD7vEJ
So what he is saying is that we don't know what the damages are, and that we
know that the revelations did a lot of good, and then says that the damages
are huge.

Ok then.

------
m0llusk
So many basic errors! Sharing is not stealing. Disclosure is not loss. Secrecy
is not security. Information is not intelligence.

